# Does anyone know of a par 6 or higher?



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of one im interested to hear of a few...i hear there is one in japan but i dont know anymore


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

yes, at a nine hole course by me there is a par 6 and its over 600 yards


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

i think Baltusrol's 17th plays a par 6 for ladies.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> i think Baltusrol's 17th plays a par 6 for ladies.


how long is it?


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I once played a par 6 in Southern California at Dad Miller Golf Course. I heard that they converted it into a par 4 and a par 3 because Tiger Woods built his learning center there.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

elizzy.jones said:


> I once played a par 6 in Southern California at Dad Miller Golf Course. I heard that they converted it into a par 4 and a par 3 because Tiger Woods built his learning center there.


They should have left it as a par 6 that would have been cool and i would have gone and played there just for that


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i would too. bet it would take me a fair few shots though...


----------

